# Should I try IVF Wales next? at LWC Swansea at mo...



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all, 

I am having one last IVF at LWC in Swansea and thinking about maybe trying a different clinic IF this one does not work. 

Has anyone changed from Swansea LWC and would suggest I do the same? 

Thanks all!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

firstly im sorry for your loses

naughtie you for thinking so far ahead...i do the same though so i understand. have you had any test to see why you are miscarrying?

are your clinic changing anything this cycle?

i have had all my tx at caru now ivf wales and i have to say that they are brill and each time something has been changed and they listen to us.......


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Caz I'm sorry to read of your loss - you are very brave to continue on this so traumatic journey!
I had first tx at LWC in Cardiff/ Swansea...and altho everything seemed ok, now in hindsight i realise it is ran as a'purely' business venture. (long story - will pm you if need to know)
Now in middle of 2nd cycle at caru and couldn't be happier!  This is our nhs freebie but have been treated aswell as private sector and we both seem to have more trust in the caru team!
Now each case is different and you will find others with totally opposite stories to tell...really its where you feel happier and more secure!
Hope this has helped a little and wish you every success with this tx so you won't have to worry about next!


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I know I am naughty, but have to have a plan B! 

I have only miscarried once but lost my son at 38 weeks due to a rare illness. It is hard, but hey I have to keep going. 

No - must admit I have always responded well at LWC but maybe feel I might need a change. I never overstim, always get good amount of eggs and good fert rate. 

I know they will not investigate MC till after a couple of so. 

Scouse - can you PM me? 

Thanks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

as your making a plan b

have you thought of asking your gp for clotting screen?
my gp did this for me

i always make a plan b too lol


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Whats a clotting screen? 

I think they think I am ok because I have carried full term a healthy baby - even tho he was stillborn there was nothing wrong with him so I can only assume they think nothing is wrong with me?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its a blood test and test to see how you blood clots but like you said you probably don;t need it

you have had a hard time and im sure you will never forgot him.

HOW IS THIS CYCLE GOING?

what stimms ect are you on?


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Kara XX

I started on the 18th Oct on Suprafact and then I have a scan on the 6th Nov to hopefully start stimming on Puregon - I did 200ml last time and both times got 14/15 eggs but as I shared only had half! 

This time I hope to be greedy and get the same and have them all to myself! 

I am feeling really good about this one - I am praying that this works! 

How about you? sorry about your BFN's so not fair. What is your next plan? 

Carrie


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi caz, the only reason i am still at LWC is because CARU haven't started their egg share scheme yet and i can't afford private treatment, im at LWC cardiff and travelling to london for ec and et, i have had experiences with swansea and i have to say they are not a patch on the london clinic! i started down regging 26th october! hope everything works out for you this time loads of love jo xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks cax

i start dr in jan for ec and et in feb....quite nervous about it all now

the good thing with ivf wales is they now have a new freeze tech which is great

im so glad your being greedy this time well done you.

please keep us posted


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi kara

I had my scan this morning, my follies have grown but not big enough yet so they have increased my puregon again to 350 now and another scan Monday, they said they were perfect for iui but iv'e had 3 iui's and 2 out of 3 failed so i'm not doing that, hopefully follies will grow bigger by monday, my biggest follie was 14 they like them to be 81mm plus, the biger the follies the more chance off eggs apparently.
I'm back in work now feeling really down i hope they grow and i get to EC.

Crazybabe


----------

